# please remember my hubby and little Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lorin managed to tear his bicep tendon about a month ago, he's been in a great deal of pain, we have been to doctor appointments, cat scan, MRI and this Friday surgery. Also little Ethan will be seeing his specialist on Thursday, it's been almost 5months since he started chemo, the specialist has to determine what's next for him, he's still on high doses of steroids, I seriously aren't sure what's next. Please remember my hubby and grandson in your prayers and good thoughts. I love you all, and thank you in advance:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lorin managed to tear his bicep tendon about a month ago, he's been in a great deal of pain, we have been to doctor appointments, cat scan, MRI and this Friday surgery. Also little Ethan will be seeing his specialist on Thursday, it's been almost 5months since he started chemo, the specialist has to determine what's next for him, he's still on high doses of steroids, I seriously aren't sure what's next. Please remember my hubby and grandson in your prayers and good thoughts. I love you all, and thank you in advance:wub:


I will be thinking good thoughts and be praying that Lorin's surgery goes smoothly on Friday. 

Ethan always remains at the top of my list for prayers.

Paula, you mentioned in your thread (thanking Walter for his birthday gifts to you) ... that four more grandkids showed up after the picture was taken. Was Ethan able to be there to celebrate your birthday?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be thinking of both of them. Is Lorin's surgery outpatient? Ethan remain a fighter, he has been through so much, but he bounces back. I hope they can reduce the steroids. He is getting very good care and it exactly what you need, some of the best speciaists directing his care.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You got it Paula! So sorry to hear about Lorin. Hope his surgery goes well. And that little Ethan gets good news.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Hope everything goes well with the surgery and Ethan gets some much needed good news.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

*Prayers your way*

They will be in my prayers.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Lorin--I hope he feels better soon. I can completely empathize about pain after that horrific fall I had, so I'm thinking about Lorin and a speedy recovery for sure!!

Little Ethan...as I told you, I think about him all the time and wish I could make his illness disappear. It breaks my heart that he has gone through so much at such a young age. I hope and pray that positive results come out of this appointment.

Sending you lots and lots of love:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Had to read this thread and see how things are with Ethan. I discovered that your hubby needs prayer too. Even though I haven't been around here for a while I often think of you and your grandson. Will hold both up in prayer. Life has gotten very busy for Patches and I. That is a very good thing. It does however keep me away from my computer much of the time. Hugs and prayers. Glo and Patches


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for your husband and grandson.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying all goes well for Lorin on Friday and praying that little Ethan's Dr visit will giving encouraging news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I will be thinking good thoughts and be praying that Lorin's surgery goes smoothly on Friday.
> 
> Ethan always remains at the top of my list for prayers.
> 
> Paula, you mentioned in your thread (thanking Walter for his birthday gifts to you) ... that four more grandkids showed up after the picture was taken. Was Ethan able to be there to celebrate your birthday?


No Ethan is in Seattle, the grandkids that were missing was Paige and her boyfriend and Christopher and his girlfriend( I call there boy and girl friends my future grandkids) lol



wkomorow said:


> I will be thinking of both of them. Is Lorin's surgery outpatient? Ethan remain a fighter, he has been through so much,
> but he bounces back. I hope they can reduce the steroids. He is getting very good care and it exactly what you need, some of the best speciaists directing his care.


Walleyes Walter it's outpatient, the specialty hospital is actually a mile from our home, so convenient for us. I believe God is healing Ethan, he's going to be such a surprise to so many one day. He does have wonderful specialist's. I'm anxious to hear what they will be planning.




sherry said:


> You got it Paula! So sorry to hear about Lorin. Hope his surgery goes well. And that little Ethan gets good news.


Thanks Sherry, Lorin tried acting like a young guy, he thought he could pick up the end of our heavy bed, he should have ask for help, you know Sherry it's a guy thing



mdbflorida said:


> Paula, you and your
> family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Hope everything goes well with the surgery and Ethan gets some much needed good news.


Maggs thank you for praying, I'll update as soon as I can



Cloe baby said:


> They will be in my prayers.


Thank you for praying for my family, I know God hears our prayers



kd1212 said:


> So sorry to hear about Lorin--I hope he feels better soon. I can completely empathize about pain after that horrific fall I had, so I'm thinking about Lorin and a speedy recovery for sure!!
> 
> Little Ethan...as I told you, I think about him all the time and wish I could make his illness disappear. It breaks my heart that he has gone through so much at such a young age. I hope and pray that positive results come out of this appointment.
> 
> Sending you lots and lots of love:wub::wub::wub::wub:


Kim it's just so nice to have you back, I don't think you know how much you and the fluffs are loved and missed



glo77 said:


> Had to read this thread and see how things are with Ethan. I discovered that your hubby needs prayer too. Even though I haven't been around here for a while I often think of you and your grandson. Will hold both up in prayer. Life has gotten very busy for Patches and I. That is a very good thing. It does however keep me away from my computer much of the time. Hugs and prayers. Glo and Patches


So glad your back Glo I miss you and Patches, thank you for your prayers



donnad said:


> Praying for your husband and grandson.


Thank you Donna



pippersmom said:


> Praying all goes well for Lorin on Friday and praying that little Ethan's Dr visit will giving encouraging news.


 thank you Kathy, I'll update when I find out something


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that all goes well for both!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Praying


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula I am sorry I missed your post. I hope Lorin did well with the surgery and Ethan is doing well too. Sending you and the family my prayers.

Last week was Thanksgiving and I was visiting my parents, they are in their 80's now and seem so much older these days. I was due to return to my house on Monday but we had heavy rain, so I took an extra day off. Well that rain caused a lot of damage, road and bridge washouts. The main highway across the island had a washout and I was delayed returning until Thursday. I wasn't online quite as much because I was helping out the folks more, no damage at their house and beautiful weather the rest of the week.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in to see how Lorin did...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Me too. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll update you tomorrow. Lorin is ok, but isn't able to do much, seriously crazy here. Lolo Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts. I love you


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hugs and prayers Paula, both for Lorin's recovery and always for sweet little Ethan! We've been on the road with hit and miss wifi, but we're home now, so I can get on here and catch up a bit


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just caught up. Oh Paula -- you need Calgon to take you away!! Hoping that Lorin is healing and that Ethan will continue to surprise everyone. I keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. How are the girls doing through all this?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not here so much Paula but do know that I am holding your family close in my heart & prayers---also you! God is good ALL the time!


----------

